# moving house-we need boxes



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 31, 2005)

Hello

Mrs Angel & I will be moving house in 2 weeks ish 
therefore we need boxes

have you moved recently?
Do you have a load of sturdy cardboard boxes in your garage?  at work?

lemme know what you got, will recycle/re-offer after usage
I'm in Manchester by the way



*T*_hrobbing_ *A*_ngel_
   ___________________________________
_Too much Ha Ha, pretty soon Boo Hoo_


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Aug 31, 2005)

Try a bookshop or a library.


----------



## kea (Aug 31, 2005)

or a supermarket or corner shop.


----------



## chriswill (Aug 31, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Mrs Angel & I will be moving house in 2 weeks ish
> therefore we need boxes
> ...




About how many ish.


I can ask at work today, we have thousands of the damn things.


----------



## Radar (Aug 31, 2005)

McDonalds French Fry boxes, the ones they use in the walk-in freezers,

Great sturdy boxes for moving


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 31, 2005)

My bro is moving house and he got some storage boxes from Ikea in Warrington. They were pretty cheap and they're sturdy. Perhaps pick up some new stuff for Casa Angel while you're there.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 31, 2005)

cheers peeps
all good suggestions


----------



## Epico (Aug 31, 2005)

Or a pub - they get through a few what with all the bottled beers/alcopops.


----------



## Kidda (Aug 31, 2005)

Argos are doing 5 fold up crates for about £8 

they arent to bad for packing n stacking as you shift stuff. 

great for putting the washing out/getting it back in to


----------



## chio (Sep 1, 2005)

Got a load in the loft from when we moved three years ago - in Congleton though


----------

